# LTB: Kids Helmets



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Looking to but for a 3 year old boy and 6 year old girl but not much selection around here.

Any suggestions?

And the girls melon is very small. Have to use a touque to shim her XS hockey helmet now.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

whoa.. 6 year olds play hockey? sweet.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I bought all three of my kids a helmet off ebay. Thats the best pricing i found. Each one cost me around $50 or less to get it shipped to my front door.

If you have a cloth measuring tape you can measure around the kids head to know what size your gonna need.


*Youth Head Circumference*​S 19 to 19 3/4 Inches
M 20 to 20 3/4
L 21 to 21 3/4

If your child's head is slightly smaller then the sizes listed you can buy padding to stuff inside the helmet for a snugger fit.


----------



## josh13 (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I bought one off EBAY too. Got it for a good price and like metal man said measure and some have xs in youth


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Boy can skate already (somewhat) starts drills next fall at 3 1/2....and hocket next summer at 4!!

Girls been skating since 2 1/2.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

I went roller skating once. had to stay beside the wall though cuz i kept bustin my ***


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigP said:


> I went roller skating once. had to stay beside the wall though cuz i kept bustin my ***


Did ya have the big fuzzy dice?


----------

